# Valet Pro PH Neutral Snow Foam - any good?



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

had magifoam and used to let it dwell for 30 mins while i do the alloys arches etc. it always takes off 95% of the dirt.

i love it but i'm ordering goodies from cyc and autobrite products are not featured.

*so, my question is should i get Valet Pro PH Neutral Snow Foam or CYC Super Snow Foam and how do they compare to magifoam?*

*or should i go for Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam or AF Avalanche Snow Foam?* alas they cost double the price...

are all 4 lsp safe?

thanks


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Valetpro ph neutral snowfoam is useless tbh, removes no more than a pressure wash on it's own. I use it to add to wheel cleaners for some added foam. 

It's not a patch on magifoam or avalanche, I've read advanced neutral snowfoam is as good as magifoam and avalanche though. 

Almost everything is lsp safe


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I've used Valet Pro PH Neutral Snow foam in the past and wasn't all that impressed with it to be honest, didn't cling very well.

Only other snow foam I tried is my recent purchase of Angel Wax FastFoam which will stay on the car for 20 mins and removes a good amount of dirt. Don't think CYC stock that though. 

Someone will give you a recommendation on an alternative shortly.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Get the VP Advanced Neutral Snowfoam and that is just fantastic. I use it mixed at 20-1 through a pressure sprayer and it shifts everything except your LSP. It also works superbly as a Snowfoam without the ever lasting foam thyat some others tend to do


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

The VP Advanced Neutral is much better and one of the very best on its own,
try it.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Shinyvec said:


> Get the VP Advanced Neutral Snowfoam and that is just fantastic. I use it mixed at 20-1 through a pressure sprayer and it shifts everything except your LSP. It also works superbly as a Snowfoam without the ever lasting foam thyat some others tend to do


Thanks mate, just got 5 litres so good to know it works well


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

VP Neutral Snow foam I found a bit disappointing but BF got it for me, a gallon so I've been putting a little citrus pre wash in for help. I won't buy any others until its gone


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Thanks mate, just got 5 litres so good to know it works well


It really is a top product mate and VP themselves say its LSP safe even used neat. Smells of Oranges and about 1 and half inches in a Foamgun works for me but I do prefur using it through a Pressure Sprayer mixed at 20-1. It costs that bit more but I find its far better than the VP Citrus Prewash due to its cleaning power and dilution rates. The Citrus Prewash I mixed at 8-1 to get a decent cleaning power so the ansf works out a better buy


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Drewie said:


> Valetpro ph neutral snowfoam is useless tbh, removes no more than a pressure wash on it's own. I use it to add to wheel cleaners for some added foam.
> 
> It's not a patch on magifoam or avalanche, I've read advanced neutral snowfoam is as good as magifoam and avalanche though.
> 
> Almost everything is lsp safe


It is grand but needs a well protected surface. Avalanche and magifoam are apparently really alkaline and caustic so are really just foamy tfr so they are bound to clean better.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

adjones said:


> It is grand but needs a well protected surface. Avalanche and magifoam are apparently really alkaline and caustic so are really just foamy tfr so they are bound to clean better.


couldn't have put it better myself, I've still got 1.5L of magifoam to get through but will change to VP ANSF


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

thank you all for all your input!!!

i narrowed it down to Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam or AF Avalanche Snow Foam

anybody used AF Avalanche or both?


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

adjones said:


> It is grand but needs a well protected surface. Avalanche and magifoam are apparently really alkaline and caustic so are really just foamy tfr so they are bound to clean better.


so this causes wax/sealant to deteriorate quicker i presume?

also it would not be kind to discs/brakes nuts/bolts etc?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

balz said:


> so this causes wax/sealant to deteriorate quicker i presume?
> 
> also it would not be kind to discs/brakes nuts/bolts etc?


correct, it won't just strip it but could make your lsp deteriorate quicker than a PH Neutral one


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

ronwash said:


> the vp advanced neutral is much better and one of the very best on its own,
> try it.


+1 👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

I was looking at this the other day too so I'm happy to see that someone has asked the question.

Is the Super Snow Foam much cop then? Just curious because if it is then at £16 for 5 litres it sounds like very good value


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

If you want a low cost Snow Foam and your happy with an Alkaline product don't forget our Snow Foam Combo2. Very good and powerful cleaner. 

But if you want a pH neutral product Advanced Neutral is excellent and every bit as good as an alkaline product.


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

1Valet PRO said:


> If you want a low cost Snow Foam and your happy with an Alkaline product don't forget our Snow Foam Combo2. Very good and powerful cleaner.
> 
> But if you want a pH neutral product Advanced Neutral is excellent and every bit as good as an alkaline product.


thanks. just ordered 4 X 5litres of Advanced Neutral this morning.


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

My car with a covering if ph neutral foam.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

The ph neutral stuff I found really disappointing, the advanced stuff though is absolutely brilliant! 
Only other one that comes close is the bh autofoam. Costs a lot less too yet gives pretty much the same cleaning power (yep I'm aware you've already bought the adv stuff but still thought I'd mention the bh stuff for next time!  )


----------



## MitchB121 (Nov 23, 2009)

I would definately recommend Valet Pro Advanced Nuetral Snow Foam!


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

cheers


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

All ValetPRO products are very very good! 

Michael


----------

